# This Friday Tortoise club meeting LA Arboretum in pasadena



## dmmj (May 21, 2012)

This coming friday will be our annual deworming, micro chipping, and silent auction for the CTTC foothill chapter. I just received word that there will be many items up for auction this year tortoise and non tortoise related items ( one year we had 12 brick of bed a beast that went for 2 bucks each) and gift certificates. This is an event that should not be missed, and should be an enjoyable evening for all. Prices for deworming will range from 10 dollars and up depending on size of tortoise, micro chipping is 20 dollars, an silent auction prices will vary. If you don't show you I will never speak to any of you who miss it (J/K). Meeting will start at 7:30 and it will be on this friday the 25 at the LA arboretum. I will be in attendance ( another bonus) barring any unforeseen problems. Snacks will be provided, you can also find out about our no fee adoptions of all species of tortoises and turtles.

If you have any questions fell free to ask,and I hope to see you all there.


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2012)

I love the Arboretum....da plane de plane....I wish I could go but alas can not....dang....


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (May 23, 2012)

I will be taking my russian trio (The new female is a beast); and my new greek. Hopefully this deworming will help the greek feel better... He is not eating a whole lot.. I suspect worms.


----------



## dmmj (May 25, 2012)

Official  bump

Moderator approved


----------



## DeanS (May 25, 2012)

C'mon David...you've been doing this long enough! WHERE is the LA County Arboretum? A-R-C-A-D-I-A... or do you just say Pasadena, because you're tired of hearing "Where the hell is Arcadia?!?"


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (May 25, 2012)

Where were you david???


----------

